# Ein Zeichen wirklicher Krise



## Telekomunikacja (18 Oktober 2004)

Wenn man am Samstag Morgen langsam mit dem Fahrrad durch die Fußgängerzone einer schwäbischen Kleinstadt fährt und eine Frau um die 40 zu ihrer etwa gleichaltrigen Bekannten sagen hört:

  "Ma därff froo sai, wenn ma morgns no gsund aufwacht. 'S isch wirklich wooar!"  

... dann weiß man:

Jetzt ist die Krise da!


----------



## Telekomunikacja (19 Oktober 2004)

Andererseits scheint es auch Lichtblicke zu geben:

«Wenn sich Deutschland und der Bundeskanzler so gut entwickeln, wie sie sich im Internet im Vergleich zur weltweiten Konkurrenz präsentieren, dann werden wir zur alter Blüte aufsteigen», sagt manch anderer: *Deutschlands Regierung weltweit Spitze - ProfNet Welt-Regierungsstudie: Deutscher Bundeskanzler gewinnt Bronze, die deutschen Regierungseiten Gold*:



> *1. ProfNet Internet-Studie Regierungen Welt 2004
> Deutschlands Regierung weltweit Spitze*
> 
> Dortmund - Erstmalig wurden alle Regierungswebseiten aller Länder der Welt vollständig analysiert und verglichen. Das internationale Forscherteam unter Leitung des ProfNet Institut für Internet-Marketing in Dortmund analysierte anhand von 146 Kriterien in Kooperation mit der Fachhochschule Dortmund (Germany), der University of Canberra (Australia), der National University of Singapore (Singapore), der East China University of Science and Technology (China), der Educatis University (Schweiz), der University of Pécs (Hungary) und weiterer Hochschulen alle ca. 1.700 Webseiten der Regierungen weltweit.
> ...



Quelle: *hier* oder *hier* 

Dazu auch *de.internet.com*:



> Donnerstag, 14.10.2004, 11:36
> de.internet.com
> Der Nachrichtendienst für ITK und Internet-Professionals
> 
> ...


----------



## Aaron (19 Oktober 2004)

..


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2004)

das einfach nicht oder hat Aaron etwa noch nicht alles gesagt?
Kannst Du das auch mal etwas deutlicher ausdrucken?


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2004)

>>Kannst Du das auch mal etwas deutlicher ausdrucken?

kauf dichn drucka und druck selba


----------



## Telekomunikacja (19 Oktober 2004)

:gruebel:


----------



## Aaron (19 Oktober 2004)

..


----------

